# EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND: Philadelphia 76ers VS New Orleans Hornets



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Philadelphia 76ers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>New Orleans Hornets</font></font></center>


<center>4-20-03
TV: TNT
8:00 pm EST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>


_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 1
 *VS* 


</center>
<center><font color=red>*Philadelphia (0-0) New Orleans (0-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

it doesn't look really good for the sixers


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

it looks fine for the sixers.....lost to em a week ago sure, but we didnt have van horn or coleman playin, plus allen went cold in the 4th....we got em:yes:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Thanks ...*

I've been waiting for someone to start the East Coast Threads:


Of course, SIXERS. 

NO will be tough; Mashburn came into the season talking about his teams' dedication and commitment to winning it all this year --- and he looks like he believes it. But ...


LET'S GO SIXERS!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Hornets are going to own the Sixers in this series, Davis is going to lock down Iverson.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Hornets are going to own the Sixers in this series, Davis is going to lock down Iverson.



     
alright I am holding you to that. Iverson will be locked down....... 

I CANT WAIT TIL THIS SERIES BEGINS!!!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant figuretivley speaking


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant figuretivley speaking


Figuratively or literally, I dont care  

The Hornets will NOT own the sixers, heck I dont think there owner has the money to buy the sixers


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*GAME THREAD: Philadelphia 76ers vs. New Orleans Hornets*

A little bit of a stalemate, this series should be as boring as New Jersey Milwaukee, although I expect NO to take it in 7.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*hmm*

Paul better get his crew together. they are playing ****ty defense and comitting bad fouls..


go sixers


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

67rs WILL win.. I think..


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

Iverson was amazing, simply put!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

55 points with 8 assists! You gotta love this guy, you gotta love the playoffs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 55 points with 8 assists! You gotta love this guy, you gotta love the playoffs.


AGREE! Pound for pound and inch for inch, I've never seen a better player. He is undoubtedly the best little player in the NBA - ever!

Simply because of him, his coach, and how much some of his teammates appreciate his fearlessness, I thought they might pull this series into the Win column.


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

i seriously have no words for this game.....i dont think ive been this pleased w/ allen in a playoff game since he did the trademark walk over lue, this man went insane 2nite.....gave me a lot of hope for the rest of the series....tahts my boy ppl:jump:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He won't be this hot every game, role players like KVH, Skinner, McKie, Snow must step up. And where did Thomas go at the end?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Just when you think Paul Pierce puts on the perfomance of the first round here comes Dirk Nowitzki to rain on that parade. Wow, what a game from Dirk! Boom! Tracy McGrady goes off for 43 points. Not thinking it can get any better, Allen Iverson trumps them all with a 55 point performance in game 1. What a weekend for superstars of the NBA!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*GAME 2 - Pre-game comment ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> I've been waiting for someone to start the East Coast Threads:
> 
> Of course, SIXERS.
> ...


I'm almost afraid for tonight --- not because I don't think AI will have a good game, but because there seems to be a trend developing. That is, a split for the first two games. And lets face it --- Mashburn, PJ and Westley(sp?) are no jokes.

If I wasn't pulling so hard for the SIXERS, I'd be pulling for this team. It's really too bad that Baron can't play at 100%. He was injured at critical points in UCLA, injured his Rookie year when he was projected to be ROY, and now this --- the playoffs. So ...

GO SIXERS!!!! (But I won't be surprised if NO takes this one, just hope the Sixers and AI have a good competitive game.)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: GAME 2 - Pre-game comment ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> GO SIXERS!!!! (But I won't be surprised if NO takes this one, just hope the Sixers and AI have a good competitive game.)


I agree with you. I would love to see a Sixers win, and I'm loving to see how AI is playing. But nothing is for sure in this year's playoffs.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: GAME 2 - Pre-game comment ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> ... nothing is for sure in this year's playoffs.



YEP --- isn't that what it's all about? Just sheer competition with the best team on any given night fighting tooth and nail.

I love it!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Is this game what you guys expected? It wasn't for me, NO didnt put up the fight I expected them to, although partly because of the Mashburn injury


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Hornets are going to own the Sixers in this series, Davis is going to lock down Iverson.


I couldnt help but bring this back, I know he was injured but the Hornets played better D on AI without B Diddy (which is mainly because he was hurt)

Depending on how Mashburn is , this is still very much a series. Remember that Jamal has not been on in either of the first 2 games, this guy can light it up, and he really hasnt yet. 

I just want to see Keith go off once, preferably in Philly, because I know he really wants it but he can't seem to get it. In the first game he wsa aggresive early on, he missed the first 3, then nailed the 2nd, which I was suprised he took because he often shys away when he misses shots. Then he went back into the post but New Orleans really shut him down on 2 or 3 plays and he jsut disappeared.

Last night he again was looking for some confidence. On that huge hussle play where Buckner flipped it to Keith, he emphaticly slammed it and slapped the backboard, which I am sure helped his confidence because it woke up the crowd. But then on the break where AIs layup waas coming out and he wanted to slam it home it really hurt. If we just say that he does dunk it,( which would have been very nice), and no goaltending was called, then the crowd would have loved it. Buttt instead he missed it, and goaltending was called, LB got upset the fans booed, and of course Keith went back to his shell.

So maybe if we split in NO, then he can tear down the house in game 5 in Philly.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah, my prediction for this series was horrible. I didn't know how injured Baron Davis actually was.


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

yea doesnt seem like the sixers are being owned at all....sure davis didnt play last nite but pack came in and did surprisingly well....didnt seem like the sixers could stop him when he drove, so yea anyways.....after seeing the first 2 games i say sixers in 5, we got this one locked boys:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

Baron Davis is playing............ but I am sure he is still injured. And Mash is most likely out. Basically this series is being handed to the 76ers now. Try to not get hurt, win the games, and take some experience to the next round.

Last game wasnt that bad, but we still need to know that we can rely on other players down the stretch to help us win in the playoffs. Not mentioning any names (he goes by Keith) some guys need to have a good game for their confidence overall. Without Mash, tonight would be the night to do it.


Unfortuantely I am going to the Phillies game :upset: tonight so I will miss out on the action. But hopefully I will have good news when I get home.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> Baron Davis is playing............ but I am sure he is still injured. And Mash is most likely out. Basically this series is being handed to the 76ers now. Try to not get hurt, win the games, and take some experience to the next round.
> 
> Last game wasnt that bad, but we still need to know that we can rely on other players down the stretch to help us win in the playoffs. Not mentioning any names (he goes by Keith) some guys need to have a good game for their confidence overall. Without Mash, tonight would be the night to do it.
> ...



I wouldn't write NO off so easily. Their coach is smart enought to know that everyone (probably including the Sixers) will think this game should be a cakewalk. The ideal time to sneak in a win and buy some time for healing. 

REMEMBER: The Sixers went all the way through the Playoffs onto the Finals with at least 4 or their starters banged up. 

I'm just saying, we still have to play the games.


GO SIXERS!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O defintely, I am with you 100% that Paul Silas someone who could manuever his team around to beating us. We havent really seen David Wesley go off, yes he was playing pretty well in game2 but hte way Iverson gets almost every call really frustrates all their guards. Even Courtney Alexander, who hasnt been used much, is a scorer, he lead the nation at Fresno State and just needs a spark to get him going.

I think all that happening is unlikely, but it could happen. ITs a perfect oppurtunity to see if other guys can step up too, without all the defensive energy we put out on mashburn, we should have some extra from our small forwards on offense.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> ... David Wesley go off,... Iverson gets almost every call



I'm REALLY worred about David going off. 

Do you REALLY believe that AI gets a lot of calls? I think very few. The ones he gets are true calls; he drives himself to the baskets amongst those taller guys continuously. There is no way they are not fouling him.

Anyway, if he is getting alot --- he should.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> Do you REALLY believe that AI gets a lot of calls? I think very few. The ones he gets are true calls; he drives himself to the baskets amongst those taller guys continuously. There is no way they are not fouling him.
> 
> Anyway, if he is getting alot --- he should.



I think he gets alllllot of calls, they look like fouls, but there are so many other players that would not get that same call. Another reason its tough is because he initiates it all, no one really goes after him . 

There are times where the refs dont call fouls, but many times, Iversons body just gets so easily thrown off course that its tough to call.

Im a 76er fan, and I am happy I never have to root for a team against AI , because there is no way of avoiding him


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*New Shoes?*

I keep forgetting to ask --- are those new shoes Iverson is wearing? They look like spats. I'm not sure I like them, but then again, not too many of his shoes actually look good on him even if the shoe is tight.

I haven't seen a commercial for them, so I'm just wondering if they are a throwback or if they are new.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Hornets Hornets!*

They're up 15 right now and Iverson just got blocked BIG TIME! I think that's the second time he's been blocked in this game. These guys are playing so hard and hustling like never before and they don't even have Mashburn!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Now they're 17 points ahead!


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i thought the 6ers would sweep. i like the hornets, so maybe they can make a series out of it...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

moiso is cold!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*terrible......*

Exactly what I did not want to happen. 

I missed the whole game, only to find out the Hornets were unconcious in the final quarter. Now 2-1 looks alot better to New Orleans then 2-0


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

:sigh:


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> :sigh:


First NJ and now this! Looks like Digi just can't cheer on a team! Please, do me a favour and don't cheer for the Kings! :laugh:


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

i dont think i have an explanation for this one......hurts :upset:  :upset: :sigh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I picked the Hornets in 7.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Same here. I hope we get to see a good long series. Let's hope both Mashburn and Davis will be playing next time around.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I picked the Hornets in 7.


nah i think Hornets will do it in 6 but that is only if Iverson doesnt tear apart Hornets by himself in the next couple of games..


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Haha, Iverson is quite self-centered.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Haha, Iverson is quite self-centered.



:no: Just get the 5000 post thing over with and stop posting crap!!!! :laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :no: Just get the 5000 post thing over with and stop posting crap!!!! :laugh:


Done, proud of me?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Hopefully*

the 76ers can gain back the momentum in this game. I am looking for them to come out strong, and am begging for a big offensive game from Keith Van Horn. The 76ers should not lose to this team without Mashburn.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Woo I am loving Aaron Mckies offensive agressiveness at the end of the half. Hopefully Aaron can get back to his old form, a lock down defender, and a spark scorer.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well this was a great game by the sixers, who got through a horrible shooting night by AI, and had 6 or 7 players in double figures. That is the type of balance this team needs. First Union here they come. By the way do you know that this could have been a sweep if somebody had actually played defense on Jerome Moiso. What a joke


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That was quite the game! Turnovers killed the Hornets and the total all out passion by Iverson, Snow, etc is enjoyable to watch. Besides, no matter what he shoots, Iverson is one heck of a player. In fact, he is awesome even when he scores <b>Only</b> 22 points.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*whats this*

philadelphia-----------15 fouls:no: 
new orleans----------.28 fouls:no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: whats this*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> philadelphia-----------15 fouls:no:
> new orleans----------.28 fouls:no:


half of those fouls where because of New Orleans turnovers


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

yea you're right


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

T-mac vs AI will be the best scoring series since MJ and Bird. I cant wait for the series to begin.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn baron davis was on fire for awhile then cooled down.The sixers didi a good job keeping them down.Van horn was on fire in the 4th quarter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> T-mac vs AI will be the best scoring series since MJ and Bird. I cant wait for the series to begin.


I agree, but this is the series where the Magic wont do to the Sixers what they did to the Pistons. At the same time the Sixers defense and intensity has picked up tremendously since they last played and Monty Williams is semi-healthy and will stay with TMAC


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*GAME 5 -- Pre-game comments*

The SIXERS should close it out tonight. If not --- we'd better reassess them as a team. Although KVH is the weak link, we should still be able to close this out, with NO being injured and outmanned.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Haltime comments, so far pretty nice. I mean I am not looking for a whole lot because I dont want them to get hurt. I dont want to look past NO but they are playing well right now. Spread out scoring, hussle plays. Just the way I like it :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*not sure*

If anyone is watching the game.....but over the season I have noticed this.

When Monty Williams does play, Allen Iverson gets frustrated with him verrrrrrrrrrrrrry easily. I have seen on numorous occasions where Monty blows a pass, layup , something of that sort, and Iverson just stares at him like :upset: 

I think its understandable that since Monty has missed many games, and is eating up a decent size contract, that players will get frustrated, but I think they should all be on the same page by this crucial juncture.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*darn*

Thats pretty much all I can say is darn.....

I doubt it will comeback to haunt us but this was an easily winnable game. I would really like to pound them next game though, and never let up, just pound them ...........


Howd we lose!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: GAME 5*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> The SIXERS should close it out tonight. If not --- we'd better reassess them as a team. Although KVH is the weak link, we should still be able to close this out, with NO being injured and outmanned.



Well ---- WOW!! And the funny thing about it, NO didn't look that great getting this win, but the SIXERS certainly didn't look good --- especially Allen. What has happened to his shooting. Is there something personal going on his life that has not been made public. He just doesn't look the same to me.

I won't even comment on the "weak link".

Anyway, good win for NO. Looks like IF, and that if is growing bigger as I type, the Sixers are going to do it they will have to do it in NO. Geez!!


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: darn*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> Thats pretty much all I can say is darn.....
> 
> I doubt it will comeback to haunt us but this was an easily winnable game. I would really like to pound them next game though, and never let up, just pound them ...........
> ...


my thoughts exactly....i have no clue how we didnt win this one, we were up by 10:upset:.....george lynch killed us, who knew he'd make clutch 3's liek that, i surely didnt:no:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Iverson NEVER ceases to amaze me! He is without a doubt the smallest, best player, takes a BEATING, and keeps on coming. I have nothing but admiration for the guy!

They go onto the 2nd round.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

Iverson is indeed the BEST
if you don't like him, <strike>then obviously youre a ******</strike>

(NO name calling on this site - which you should know, as you agreed to the rules of the site when you registered here. TRM, administrator


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cryptic</b>!
> Iverson is indeed the BEST
> if you don't like him, then obviously <strike>youre a ****** </strike>


(and you obviously did NOT read the rules of this site that YOU agreed to when you registered here. Namecalling IS NOT tolerated here, just to make this clear for you. trm, administrator)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cryptic</b>!
> Iverson is indeed the BEST
> if you don't like him, then obviously youre a ******


What a terrific newbie post. <strike>Idiot.</strike> ( Do NOT discipline another poster when you do the exact same thing - NO name calling, please. Thanks.) TRM, administrator


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> What a terrific newbie post. <strike>Idiot.</strike> ( Do NOT discipline another poster when you do the exact same thing - NO name calling, please. Thanks.) TRM, administrator


.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Keith Van Horn WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Keith Van Horn had a monster game tonight with 18 pts 18 rbs and 4 blks. I think this was the best game of his career. What a great game in general and the sixers played very well


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

whatever ill actually post a reel post.....allen was hugeeeee 2nite, so clutch at the end too....those last 2 shots....wow:jawdrop:....happy we got the win and who knows who we'll be playing next round but itll be close thats for sure, its usually how the sixers play and have me yelling at the television during the final 2 minutes, ha yea it gets wild


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

did anybody see that block that jerome moisio had...:jawdrop: it was sick


----------

